# Furs by state/province/other (NEW AUTHOR)



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Due to the three weeks of inactivity in the original topic from the original author, no offense, I've decided to let nameless_ermine rest easy since I'll take over from here and pick up from where he left off. Sorry, some of you guys will have to repost your location. I posted those not posted previously due to the backlog in the original topic.

Like he, nameless_ermine, said, this is more direct than area codes in a way since not everyone is gonna look up the area code they don't know where is located. (No offense to the author of that topic.)

*You can put the city/town/area where you RESIDE, which you're closest to, or not. All you have to do is post, and include at the least, your residence above that of your city. (i.e. Illinois as a state in the US.)*

*Limit using abbreviations, please! I don't know every single one!*

*BE SURE TO LET ME KNOW IF I DON'T HAVE SOMETHING RIGHT!*

----------------------------------------------------
*-----Asia-----*

*Israel*
Rakidex (Shoham)

*Japan*
Houshou (Okinawa)

*Philippines*
~furfanatic~ (Las PiÃ±as City)
Marky_Fx (Malolos)
Leostale (Quezon City)

*Singapore*
krado
Spectre203


*-----Australia, and surrounding islands-----*
By request of TheRedRaptor: http://www.furstralia.com/forums

*New South Wales*
JakXT (Blaxland)
Earthwyrm (Dural)
UnderDrag (Sydney)
Impious (Sydney)

*New Zealand*
The Grey One (Christchurch)

*Queensland*
TheRedRaptor (Sunshine Coast)
Urban Wolf (Brisbane)
BlackRat (Gold Coast)
kidsune (Brisbane)
Grand Hatter (Brisbane)
espfox

*South Australia*
Bokracroc (Adelaide)
Azerane (Adelaide)

*Tasmania*
Mr Hollow (Hobart)
roland_perteev

*Victoria*
Pup (Melbourne)
Mc_Jack (Melbourne)
Xaerun (Melbourne)
Magikian (Melbourne)
~Andromeda~ (Melbourne)
scarei_crow (Melbourne)
Salrith (Melbourne)

*Western Australia*
Marodi (Perth)


*-----Canada-----*

*Alberta*
Ecs Wolfie (Edmonton)
evilteddybear (Calgary)
GreyFang69 (Calgary)
nameless_ermine (Calgary)
robotechtiger
CrimsonFox (St. Albert)
Fyger (Spruce Grove)
sights-set117 (Edmonton)
Kuro-chan (Red Deer)
FurryPanther (Edmonton)
Silva-Dragon (Calgary)
lowlow64 (Blackfalds)
DontForget (Edmonton)
Foxkin (Lloydminster)
antibus (Edmonton (Millwoods))

*British Columbia*
soriceau (Victoria)
China-Kitty (Vancouver)
Ares Dauphin (Prince George)
Mirka (Vancouver)
Natannis
bonbon367 (Vancouver)
Oryxe (Vancouver)
Rehka (Kamloops)
xakmf (Kamloops)
CrispSkittlez
Tonk09 (Ladysmith)
Oroshi (Chilliwack)
Manefesto (Abbotsford)

*Manitoba*
Lina loaded (Winnipeg)
SiriusTheWolfhound (Winnipeg)
Trick_Pony (Norway House)
PaulShepherd (Winnipeg)
Loken (Winnipeg)
Ceuper (Winnipeg)

*New Brunswick*
mrfoxboy (Moncton)
raynes94 (St. John)
Cotoncandie (Caraquet; Also in Ontario)

*Newfoundland*
Valanori (St. John's)
Runefox (St. John's)
D6016 (St. John's)
Phoenix6780 (St. John's)

*Northwest Territories*
Airborne_Piggy (Yellowknife)

*Nova Scotia*
Yggd (New Waterford)
Blacky (Reserve Mines)
Espia (Glace Bay)

*Ontario*
eevachu (Toronto)
CAThulu (London)
ToeClaws (London)
Tudd (Toronto)
Black Ace (Peterborough)
Drake_Husky (Thunder Bay)
Frostwulfe (Toronto)
Dan Skunk
Irreverent (Burlington)
joshbri (London)
Sunny_Otter (Toronto)
Elv02 (Kitchener)
Cotoncandie (Ottawa; Also in New Brunswick)
Widontknow (Ottawa)
Whipblade
Aaron Roger Scott (Toronto)
Erewolf (Ottawa)
Iceyguy (Toronto)
Wolfguy (Windsor)

*QuÃ©bec*
ExTo (QuÃ©bec City)
J-Neko (MontrÃ©al)
WolvesSoulZ (Saguenay City)
Ulex (MontrÃ©al)
Xero108 (MontrÃ©al)
Gaius_Baltar (MontrÃ©al)
xjrfang (MontrÃ©al)
wolfbird (MontrÃ©al)
turbocarl (QuÃ©bec City)
dragonaile (Pont Rouge)
chasseurdetoile (MontrÃ©al)

*Saskatchewan*
Pronema (Regina)
LiesAreForever (Meadow Lake)
BaletheRed (Regina)
Zaaz (Prince Albert)
Juna (Prince Albert)
LittleHourGlass (Regina)


*-----Central America, South America, and the Caribbean-----*

*Argentina*
Gato Gris
Timo Lobo
Dust Collie
Dragmon
Ice
Kalli
Fenrir
Ale Tails
PixiesKitty
Zorro Re
Alpha
Loba Verde

*Brazil*
Mattos

*Mexico*
Khim
PaperRabbit
Jack the Silver Dragon (Distrito Federal)
Nignio (Estado de MÃ©xico)
---*Chihuahua*
Wolfenpilot687 (JuÃ¡rez)

*Puerto Rico*
ZeeDog (Cabo Rojo)
XxNUCLEARxX (BayamÃ³n)
El Furicua (BayamÃ³n)


*-----Europe-----*

*Belgium*
-----*Antwerp*
Werevixen (Zwijndrecht)
Ravagraid (Aartselaar)
-----*East Flanders*
MrEvers (Ghent)

*Croatia*
SilviaIsMyHero (Zagreb)
Blondi (Osijek, Currently: Kaustinen, Finland)

*Denmark*
Thohi Torok

*Estonia*
reigoskeiter (Tallinn)

*Finland*
Version4 (Helsinki)
XoPp
Masterxvmon (Tampere)
Patton89 (Oulu)
Wulfshade (Tampere)

*France*
Dodger S.

*Germany*
Takiro
Alblaka (north-west)
---*Lower Saxony*
FelixAlexander (Wilhelmshaven)

*Hungary*
CerberusWhitefur (Budapest)

*Iceland*
Lafeel (Rekjavik)
Ulfursson (HafnarfjÃ¶rÃ°ur)

*Ireland*
secretfur
Carenath

*Italy*
Emperorpenguin (Liguria)

*Netherlands*
Foshu (Amsterdam)
Magnus
The Wave (Amsterdam)
Doubler (Groningen)

*Norway*
Yakamaru

*Poland*
Charlie_Kitsune (Kwidzyn)
szopaw
Merion (Slupsk)
Solaxe (Lodz City)
Sedd (Cracow)
Nara (MilanÃ³wek/Tarnobrzeg/Warszawa)

*Portugal*
bitro
chronostempo (Coimbra)

*Spain*
SecreTo (Madrid)

*Switzerland*
Katai (ZÃ¼rich)

*Sweden*
---*BohuslÃ¤n*
Jenzo770 (Stenungsund)
---*Scania*
Infexis (EslÃ¶v)
---*VÃ¤stergÃ¶tland*
belisinum (VÃ¤nersborg)

*United Kingdom*
-----*England*
Jonnaius (Newcastle)
Korou Tenshi (Midlands)
---*Cheshire*
mattgryphon (Chester)
---*Devon*
Mr Fox (Plymouth)
Fenix (Plymouth)
UKtehwhitewolf (Exmouth)
---*Dorsetshire*
firesilver (Dorset)
---*East Sussex*
sashadistan (Brighton)
---*Essex*
Fu (Southend)
---*Gloucestershire*
Darth GW7 (Tewkesbury)
MattyK (Gloucester)
---*Greater London*
Mahzes (Greenwich, London)
Russ (London)
---*Greater Manchester*
Marky_Fx (Manchester)
Adammaxdavies (Manchester)
Henk86
---*Lancashire*
Jizz-Cat (Blackburn)
---*Lincolnshire*
Karegian (Grimsby)
---*Merseyside*
mattprower08 (Liverpool)
Kye Vixen (Liverpool/Cheshire)
â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ (Walton, Liverpool)
scooby32 (Liverpool)
---*Norfolk*
RandyDarkshade
---*Nottinghamshire*
PJHippo (Nottingham)
Breeze (Nottingham)
---*Staffordshire*
Dexiro (Stoke-on-Trent)
Navi (Tamworth)
---*Warwickshire*
Zoopedia
---*West Midlands*
DanFox (Birmingham)
Equium (Birmingham)
Awkore (Dudley)
---*Wiltshire*
Kao
---*Worcestershire*
Midi Bear (Evesham)
---*Yorkshire*
yoka_neko
Lumnous
Krazoa

-----*Northern Ireland*
ramsay_baggins (Belfast)

-----*Scotland*
Lord Eon (Stirling; Nottingham, England)
squishy (Glasgow)
Antimony (Glasgow)
deanlaing123 (Stirling)
Dark Hawk (Ayr)
Havok Husky (Ayr)

-----*Wales*
---*Carmarthenshire*
Harebelle (Carmarthen)
---*Denbighshire*
Crazy Lemming (Corwen)


*-----United States-----*

*Alabama*
Diego117 (Cullman)
LoboRoo (Birmingham)
RailRunner (Brimingham)
riosaris (Andalusia)
otto888 (Arab)
TayorOtter
kumakaze (Mobile)
Lyrihl (Danville)
Riptor (Huntsville)

*Alaska*
alaskawolf (Fairbanks and North Pole)
QwertyQwert (Aleutian Chain)
Ooxman (Kenai)

*Arizona*
Eli (Tempe)
David M. Awesome (Phoenix)
fireorca62 (Tempe)
xiath (Gilbert)
NekoFox08 (Glendale)
Jarz (Douglas)
jeffyboy (Tucson)
Javarod [a.k.a. Woggle] (Phoenix)
Lirleni (Phoenix)
Koyle (Phoenix)
Cheddar (Tucson)
Nox (Globe)
fenrirs_child (Phoenix)
PriestRevan (Flagstaff/Sierra Vista)
Shiyiya (Tucson)
Sivril (Tucson)
klopp (Prescott Valley)
shen-po (Phoenix)
Simbabite (Bullhead City)
frillykittydoll (Mesa)
Cats_Ninelives (Tucson)
Zralco (Tempe)
semjay (Phoenix)
Kaamos (Glendale)
Sypher (Scottsdale)

*Arkansas*
Javelin Chimera (Springdale)
Drakeclaw

*California*
amtrack88 (Los Angeles)
Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Los Angeles)
JAH2000
kender3421
Pomander (Sacramento)
minihorse (Kern County)
KeatonKitsune (Roseville)
Teriath (Santa Ana)
AnyaDServal (Los Angeles)
IzzyRedPanda (Los Angeles)
BillyRabbit (Los Angeles)
sillydraco (Yosemite National Park)
DTL (Riverside and Victorville)
Zorro101 (Los Angeles)
dddstephen (Santa Maria)
Youkaiyami (Stockton)
Lillie Charllotte (Carmichael Sacramento)
wolfikurt (Long Beach)
MagicLocket (Vacaville)
Mr_foxx (Sacramento)
nek0chan (Irvine/Newport)
sikdrift (San Jose)
SinopaTehFox (Los Angeles)
KiloCharlie (San Mateo County)
ashlandpup (Murrieta)
Kellan Meig'h (Fremont)
LycanArisun (Bay Area)
Kyuubi (Fresno)
Moka (Santa Clara county)
foxxtrot23 (Bakersfield)
navi111 (Valencia)
Felicia Mertallis (Arcata)
BigPuppy_Stuart (Santa Barbara county)
Satoshi (Death Valley)
Raineyangel81 (East Bay Area)
trigger_wolf (Bay Area)
vivatheshadows (Fairfield)
Darlem (San Diego)
TheGreatMilenko (Sacramento, Carmicheal/Arcade area)
Miko78 (Bakersfield)
Lastdirewolf (Cypress)
Lord Kanin (San Diego)
Bigmaster (Bakersfield)
Xorin (Bay Area)
Meeew
Arctures (Home: Orinda; School: Santa Barbara)
Evanswift (Bakersfield)

*Colorado*
IntrepidRedBlueFox (Westminster)
Redmountian_fox (Denver)
Fox_the_Shiba (Centennial)
GatodeCafe (Colorado Springs)
Vivisection (Fort Collins)
Celanor (Lakewood or Denver)
Ethereal_Dragon (Loveland)
Digitalpotato (Larimer County)
Reconwulf (FoCo)
kjmars63 (Florissant)
Skif (Colorado Springs; For college: Alamosa)
KidameZombie (Colorado Springs)
ritsuka-kun25 (Westminster)
Rhyrs (Northglenn)
Ice_foxx66 (Boulder)
Lost~Koneko (Boulder)
ChakatBlackstripe (Pueblo)
phantasmic (Denver)
Violet Virtue (During School: Fort Collins; During Summer: Westminster)
Kairo Onyxpaw (Fort Collins)

*Connecticut*
SilverAutomatic (Oakville)
AG Wolf (Litchfield County)
KazuaZuki (North Haven)
KMakato (New London County, Uncasville)
King Gourd (Danbury)
bobdole (Norwalk)
JC4x4trucks (Sharon)
Morroke (Killingly)

*Delaware*
kawaiitoboe (Newark)
ArcanumWolf (Dover)
fawn (Newark)
SqueeMiroth (Wilmington)
foxinblack (Hockessin)

*Florida*
Amun (Miami)
Estidel (Sanford)
Rayne (Fort Lauderdale)
pheonix (Miami)
Fluffyfox (Port St.Lucie)
half-witted fur (Venice)
ciaron (Miami)
Kitosoma (Tampa)
Kano (Vero Beach)
Key Key (Plantation)
half-witted fur (Venice)
zebratweak (Tampa)
AussieRoo (Pensacola)
Desume Crysis Kaiser (Orlando)
Amadeus_Raphiel (Clearwater)
Skiota (Tampa/Oldsmar)
Hijimete (Orlando)
Jakkob (Tampa)
Nebula (Boca Raton)
Sniperfox (Gainesville)
cutekitty (Sunny Isles Beach)
kawaiipanda (Melbourne)
Attorney At Lawl (Orlando)
Wolfbound (Highlands)
Spontaneous (Gainesville)
TheWaylayer (Orlando)
Ark
Curagnaste (Seffner)
trez407 (Orlando)
Phoenix Poe (Ft. Lauderdale)

*Georgia*
Kama (Atlanta)
LonelyFox (Atlanta)
NeoWyverdramon (Augusta)
iciewolf (Atlanta)
bozzles (Cumming)
LonelyFox (Marietta; soon Helen)
Lazer Hyena (Swainsboro)
PridedFalcon (McDonough)
Masakuni (Douglas)
Lemon_Panda (Savannah)
Growly (Savannah/Atlanta)
Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Columbus)
GuRoo (Sylvester)

*Hawai'i*
Ferrous_Oxide
WhiteHowl
SadPandaEh (Honolulu)

*Idaho*
Chevallier LaChance (Boise)
Keowolf (Idaho Falls)
Bonzzai (Twin Falls county)
iceprincess7d (Moscow)
Tycho Rass (Gooding)
Scarred Eyes (Boise)

*Illinois*
Kobo-kun (Chicago)
Shadow (Chicago)
devils (Chicago)
Amaru87 (Oakwood)
angel2342 (Carbondale)
southtownjr (Rock Falls)
Bayard Zylos (Chicago)
redfoxnudetoons/RedFox Nightfox (Chicago)

*Indiana*
harry2110 (New Albany)
Ironclaw (Hartford City)
zytik (Evansville)
bluewulf1 (Portage)
XanderJL (Indianapolis)
Mystery (Auburn)
FanaticRat (Indianapolis)
Defcat (Granger)

*Iowa*
Takumi_L (Ames)
Kajet (Des Moines)
lobosabio (Ames)
Selunca (Cedar Rapids)
FyrBornXTG (Waterloo)
nurematsu (During Fall-Spring: Decorah; During Summer: Idaho Falls, Idaho)
Journey (Royal)

*Kansas*
Fat Foxcoon (Kansas City)
TerranceJones (Lenexa; Prairie Band Potawatomi Indian Reservation)
Snowden (Kansas City)
shebawolf145 (Wichita)
pitchblack (Overland Park)
kaffekane (Gardner)
Chobaryu (southeast; northeast for college)
Rytes (northeast)
Mangasama

*Kentucky*
Nalo (Lexington)
Science Fox (Jeffersontown)
blackfuredfox (Louisville)
Flame Darkfire (Louisville)
Ornias
blackwolfe83 (Lexington)

*Louisiana*
delFur (Louisiana)
Sparks Meow (Covington)
variorum (New Orleans)
Diem Adrienne (Lafayette)
enchantedtoast (Metairie)
JadeBleufox (Bastrop)
MichaelOlnet (Natchitoches)
ProlificHunter (Mandeville)
slydude851 (Baton Rouge)

*Maine*
Monak (Portland)
Defiant (southern part)

*Maryland*
backdraftwolf (Budds Creek)
net-cat (Baltimore)
TyVulpine (Gaithersburg)
oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Baltimore)
E-mannor (Hunt Valley)
Hunter Fox (Rising Sun)
Xeans (Leonardtown)
Kellroth (between Laurel and Colombia)
Asmiro (Gambrills)
Calibrius133701 (Saint Leonard)
Seprakarius (Bel Air)

*Massachusetts*
TropicalZephyr (Boston)
ilobmirt (Wilbraham)
Nightweaver (Gardner)
Kyellan (Boston)
beyondspecies (The Vineyard)
N35544 (Westfield)
JinxMinx23 (Lowell/Boston)
Kit H. Ruppell (Barnstable)
such-a-n00b (Berkley)
NahaniDeer (Boston)
cheets25 (Boston)
Smusher6 (Athol)
Arcadium (Berkley)

*Michigan*
Phoenixwildfire (Grand Rapids)
Pwncakesfury (Detroit)
Loke (Lapeer)
cyyle (Detroit)
Pinhead (Escanaba)
sushikitten (Traverse City)
NalinOtter (Sterling Heights)
TH-Violinist (Clarkston)
bane233 (Lansing)
Krarrur (Sand Lake)
WolfTailz (Davison)
sqz_kid (Lansing)
Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Whitmore Lake)
anon-per (Traverse City)
Lulian (Shelby Township)

*Minnesota*
Valkura (Twin Cities)
Boombox (Twin Cities)
MidnightFury (Twin Cities)
Renton Whitetail (Twin Cities)
Orion928 (Coon Rapids/Twin Cities)
Elite723
Ratte (Kasson)
feastonthelake (Twin Cities)
kevVral (Twin Cities; Fall & Spring: Decorah, Iowa)
Willis Ax (Kasson)
techno_shaman_ichaukan (Marine on St. Croix)
Haynari (Twin Cities-suburb of Roseville)
Sleat (Rochester)

*Mississsippi*
Kukilunestar (Tougaloo)
Psi Xen (Hernando)

*Missouri*
Shadow Wolf (Springfield)
Moku (Springfield)
Blue Fox (Joplin)
Kalianos (Joplin)
ZeekFox (Washington)
JOtter86 (Kansas City and Maryville)
Ralphh (Columbia)
Jhetmoney (St. Charles)
Wuffyheartstar (Kansas City)
Lister22 (Grain Valley)
NeoEevee (Independence)
Havik (Crystal City)

*Montana*
Mastermaul (Billings)
shieldswulf (Great Falls)
jagdwolf (Bozeman)
Mercy (Bozeman)
Ralliron (Elliston)
Lorestel (Belgrade)
Kvasir (Elliston)
Cero (Dillon)
IshtariWulframn (Great Falls)
Kapoku (Billings)

*Nebraska*
Cikea (Omaha)
DragonKid (Hartington)
Tyr_Perhaps (Lincoln)
Shindo (Lincoln)

*Nevada*
Drex150 (Las Vegas)
Clafier (Reno)
Graviolies (Las Vegas)
Pinkle (Las Vegas)
ÃedÃ¡n (Las Vegas)
Devilot (Las Vegas)
Jealousy (Las Vegas)
Zeddish (Las Vegas valley (Henderson))

*New Hampshire*
Baby Giraffe
GeoMinimoto (Orford)
gulielmus (During college: Worcester, Massachusetts)
mortaltrickster (Portsmouth)

*New Jersey*
Arbiter (Tabernacle)
Beezel
Zigfried
Kaeko (Atlantic City)
skittle (West Deptford)
Leukos
reddeath42
Jaxa (Howell)
VulcanTigress (Somerset)
Reign81889
Larathen (Phillipsburg)
Scurrow (Sayreville)
Pelzig (NJ Shore)
SirRob

*New Mexico*
Drakaji (Albuquerque)
slashersivi (Las Cruces)
Koomie (Alamogordo)
ArielMT (Socorro County)
kamperkiller (Albuquerque)
ForestFox91 (Cloudcroft)
RyanWulf (Santa Fe)
SeanxCross (Santa Fe/Portland, Oregon)

*New York*
A terrible situation (Westchester)
gust (Long Island)
ibengmainee (Rochester)
Sevask (Buffalo)
Mr. Someone (Long Island)
Garr (Ulster county)
Cassandra Rising (Ulster county)
IkodoMoonstrife (Rochester)
TheGreatCrusader (Staten Island)
saberpup (Long Island)
Autmnal (New York City)
Toxxy (Watertown)
Papi the Fox (Flushing, Queens)
Gotiki (Exurbia)
Missy_da_dane (Rochester)
Chomper (Binghamton)
Arcan hollow (Clinton County)
The Ny Wolfy (Kauneonag Lake (Sullivan County))
.Ein. (Hyde Park)
Teracat (Long Island)
Dracoxero (Albany)
phantomapfel (Schenectady)
SuperFurryBonzai (Long Island)
Holsety (Middletown (Orange County) and Livingston Manor (Sullivan County))
mrchris (Long Island)
Drakea (Brooklyn)
SSJ3Mewtwo (Hyde Park)
wolflette (Newburgh)
Beta Link (Suffolk County)
Arch Wolf (Nassau County, Long Island)
Sukura-Chan (Buffalo)
DarkTalbain64 (Floral Park/Queens area)
Mozee (Binghamton)

*North Carolina*
Bryantacious (High Point)
LuckyM (Raleigh)
maniakyle (Franklin)
Gorgy (Charlotte)
capthavoc123 (Raleigh)
nicorahiah (Raleigh)
mbmariogc3s (Wilmington)
Kingman (Cullowhee)
Tweek (Cary)
Zeichwolf (Charlotte/Buies Creek, depending on time of year)
Darkfire27 (Raleigh/Windsor, depending on time of year)
crazydog (Asheville)
prettylilpup (Raleigh)
iBolt! (Asheville)
Ruko (Raleigh)

*North Dakota*
wolfwing747 (Mandan)
Prowler (Fargo)
Dragoon (Minot)

*Ohio*
Dream (Cleaveland)
Korovin (Dayton)
Lost (Cleaveland)
Furthlingam (Columbus)
Tagwyn (Columbus)
VPN (Columbus)
Auros (Lima)
elvijaero
Lost (Portsmouth)
Hollow-Dragon (Columbus)
shirei-demon (Streetsboro)
Topher Husky (Miamisburg)
Nubar (Dayton)
flying_bailey1 (Newark)
dakari_ceychi (Cincinnati)
dur (Columbus)
icarus615 (Mantua)
AngelBear_OH (Columbus)
Nouyorus (Cincinnati)
DarkFireFox (Cleveland)

*Oklahoma*
colmillo (Edmond)
TamaraRose (Foster)
WesternDragon (Stillwater)
firefly8083 (Tulsa)
Mikasi (Norman)

*Oregon*
Cen Aeonis (Salem)
Greyscale (Portland)
Shade Koba (Eugene)
Maui (Eugene)
princessbunny99 (Portland)
Szorn (Cottage Grove/Eugene area)
RaptorArts
Charrio (Corvallis)
navyfox (Newport)
noodlescoop (Portland)

*Pennsylvania*
Culebra Kai (Harrisburg)
Kanic (Harrisburg)
Volray
Dragonfang (Lake Ariel)
Wickk (Philadelphia)
joshstory
Teco (Pittsburg)
Inari85[a.k.a. Sage Fox] (Wilkes-Barre)
Cavy (Philadelphia)
Chickenteeth (Berwick)
Kitsuneofbalance (Philadelphia)
KitaraMoonfox (Philadelphia)
Darkwing (Milford)
The_Anthropomorphologist (Philadelphia)
Jashwa (Pittsburgh)
MelaCeroses (Pittsburgh)
Silver-DragonWolf (Chester County)
PhantomLion (Philadelphia/Horsham)

*South Carolina*
Shark_the_raptor (Columbia)
Kata'lina (Hilton Head)
krowy (Spartanburg)
Peacemaker9669 (Spartanburg)
KenjiKitsune (Greenwood)
Miroku2235 (Simpsonville)
Bluflare (Columbia)
Zenof (Myrtle Beach)

*South Dakota*
Elan
SaberLeopardess816 (Sioux Falls)

*Tennessee*
AzurePhoenix (Nashville)
Tigneon (Nashville)
Kyo_foxtrot (Jackson & Eastern Shore of Virginia)
jimp88
Ne0h (Jackson)
Xan_vega (Nashville)
Lukar (Tri-Cities)
BeardedWolf (Knoxville)
Lukar (eastern part)
Luna_Redmoon (Chattanooga)
donwolfani (west TN)

*Texas*
Aldog076 (El Paso)
Helc (Austin)
Jack (Wise County)
Nargle (Dallas/Fort Worth)
WetWolf (Brownsville)
ZentratheFox (Dallas/Fort Worth)
feilen (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Kaejer (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Neybulot (Dallas/Forth Worth)
gunnerboy (Dallas/Fort Worth)
Adelio Altomar (Central Texas)
Sarhea (Houston)
ferretface (San Antonio)
Silibus (Killeen/Fort Hood)
Velnor (Humble and Galveston)
KypDurron23 (Grand Prairie)
Jax (Bertram)
kusanagi-sama (Wichita Falls)
GoreKitten
Suirad (Houston/Humble)
character (Houston; Waco for college)
Kayote (Dallas/Fort Worth)
jesusfish2007 (San Antonio)
T_F0x (Dallas/Fort Worth)
DracoDark (Humble)
TheDumbening (Dallas/Fort Worth)
NahniThief (San Angelo)
RebelSqurl (South Texas)
ZentratheFox (Plano)
GrayPaw
Synapse (Dallas)

*Utah*
StainMcGorver (Salt Lake City)
Cooom (Salt Lake City)
meowmixer45
Psudowolf (Saint George)
Cooon (Salt Lake City)
Roiyaru Inu (Ogden)
Sylvari (Holladay)
Kittsy (Salt Lake City)

*Vermont*
Shino (Burlington)
Robertraccoon (southern area)
xXbreboiXx (Burlington)

*Virginia*
greg-the-fox (DC)
Mavu-chan (Norfolk)
Meddle689
Uro (Richmond)
Tav_Windpaw (Hopewell)
Witchlet
KittenAdmin (Fredericksburg)
Kaeko (Highland Springs; Atlantic City, NJ)
mottled.kitten (Richmond)
Grimfang
Hickory
100x999rubixcube (Richmond)
Revy (Norfolk; Sometimes Cleveland/Charlotte, NC)
kalanaph (Charlottesville)
Kuuten (Northern Neck)

*Washington*
DragonMagica (Yakima)
emptyF (Olympia)
leahthecheetah (Seattle)
MonkeyKitten (Seattle)
Shadowwolf (Seattle)
Truhls (Vancouver)
Vincent Andrew Gabon (Seattle)
Kiyosh (Vancouver)
Draaz (Moses Lake)
Lowblock (Seattle)
ArgetFaol (Vancouver & Spokane)
Vore Writer (Burien)
Elidolente (North Bend)
KatzeWolf (Bothell; Snohomish County)
Crossfire21 (Ellensburg)
nevanfox (Bellingham)
dedly1 (Olympia)

*Wisconsin*
Telnac
FourLetterWord
rknight (Racine)
cloudthewolf
DrakonicKnight
Xenmasterqwerty
EmoWolf
Impasse (Eau Claire)
SnickersTheCat (Milwaukee)
Cyndon (Ladysmith)
J-wolf (West Bend)
animeartist62 (Marshfield)
Typh (Kenosha)
rknight (Racine)

*West Virginia*
hillbilly guy (Elkins)
Wovstah

*Wyoming*
Makki_Wolf (Lander/Riverton area)


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

im from Estonia (that is an europ country) and i live in an city called Tallinn


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Added. ;D


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright guess I'm going to have to post that name request here too. 

My name was originally TopazThunder from Reno Nevada, but I changed it very recently, so if you don't mind, would you update my name please? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm currently living in New Mexico, closest city being Las Cruces.


----------



## Auros (Aug 1, 2008)

Lima, Ohio. I'm pretty much the same distance from Dayton and Toledo, a little bit closer to Ft. Wayne, IN, and a little bit farther from Columbus. Lima is the largest city between all of those, excluding suburbs.


----------



## X (Aug 1, 2008)

Venice Florida. life there sucks, 75% of the residents are over 60


----------



## Loke (Aug 1, 2008)

Lapeer, Michigan

Near the formerly employed region known as Flint, Michigan >_>


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

I live in Budds Creek Maryland


----------



## Kalianos (Aug 1, 2008)

Joplin Missouri, Fun in the messed up weather sun.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 1, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

That thread was driving me up the wall


----------



## Jarz (Aug 2, 2008)

Douglas Arizona over here! =)


----------



## otto888 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm from Arab,AL. Why was I the only one from the old one left out of this new one?


----------



## Houshou (Aug 2, 2008)

Fursona Name: Houshou Rattengod (Flying Squirrel Of Death *FSOD*)
Location: Okinawa, Japan


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> That thread was driving me up the wall



No problem at all. Didn't expect you to be so thankful. XD

Did you add your location when you first made this? XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 2, 2008)

Shadow said:


> No problem at all. Didn't expect you to be so thankful. XD
> 
> Did you add your location when you first made this? XD



Yus. Calgary, Alberta :3


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2008)

otto888 said:


> I'm from Arab,AL. Why was I the only one from the old one left out of this new one?



A lot of people haven't been added due to backlog. |D

Just added those not added from the original topic.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Bumped...FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## wolfwing747 (Aug 3, 2008)

Mandan, North Dakota

Not surprisingly the first from my state...


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 3, 2008)

Another Idaho furry here. Twin Falls county.


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 3, 2008)

Kitosoma
Tampa, Florida


----------



## Valanori (Aug 3, 2008)

Not to nitpick, but it's Val*a*nori, with 2 a's.

I'll try to get around to converting everything from my area code thread over to at least state/province.


----------



## sillydraco (Aug 3, 2008)

im from California USA, Yosemite National Park!


----------



## Lost (Aug 3, 2008)

Lost here I believe I'm at 45662 Portsmouth, OH


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Ireland


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Valanori said:


> Not to nitpick, but it's Val*a*nori, with 2 a's.
> 
> I'll try to get around to converting everything from my area code thread over to at least state/province.



Must've been the previous author that did that. No offense to him.


----------



## Kano (Aug 3, 2008)

Kano
Vero Beach, Florida


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet.  Nice going, Shadow.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 3, 2008)

Why is this thread not stickied? I'd highly recommend it should be....


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 3, 2008)

Prince George, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Kyo_foxtrot (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in Jackson TN (college 9 months), and also on the Eastern Shore of Virginia


----------



## DTL (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I have two houses? I'm in Riverside and Victorville California.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 4, 2008)

Province of Antwerp in Belgium. Currently residing in the independant municipality of Zwijndrecht.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 4, 2008)

This really should be stickied.


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

Virginia, United States


----------



## Wovstah (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in West Virginia.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

new albany Indiana


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sweet.  Nice going, Shadow.



Thanks!

To everyone else, the names have been updated. If you have any issues like wanting something changed or if I made an error, let me know. ;D


----------



## Truhls (Aug 4, 2008)

i am from washington! ( Vancouver area pretty much )


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 4, 2008)

Zagreb, Croatia (Europe)... it's far beyond any civilization


----------



## Uro (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in richmond, virginia


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm already on the list I just want to say I'm happy to see so many Florida furs. Suddenly I don't feel so lonely anymore.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

Put me under Germany ^^
Can write north-west next to it, when you want ^^


----------



## Vivisection (Aug 5, 2008)

I live in Fort Collins, Colorado.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm already on the list I just want to say I'm happy to see so many Florida furs. Suddenly I don't feel so lonely anymore.



It's a good thing this is up then, isn't it? ;D

Curious, but would anyone happen to know how to get this topic stickied?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 6, 2008)

Bumped...to keep a good long topic going that I would still like stickied.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

L.A cali! haha


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 8, 2008)

texas, near the metroplex. so, dallas/fortworth


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 10, 2008)

Maryland (Gaithersburg)

and Renton Whitetail (friend of mine here on FA) is also near the Twin Cities in Minnesota)


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 11, 2008)

Canada, Northwest Territories, Yellowknife...


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2008)

Change Takun Lion to Takumi_L Ames.

I got my new accounts bannozred.  This is my real one though.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2008)

Done and done. |D


----------



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

im from long island,new york in the us


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

My place of residence is in Shitho--I mean Meadow Lake, Saskatchewan. Which is in Canada. Which is on earth. Which is in Canada.

Yeek, only one other SK fur. T.T

~Raine


----------



## Key Key (Aug 13, 2008)

Plantation,  Florida


----------



## Mikasi (Aug 13, 2008)

Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

baltimore, maryland


----------



## dddstephen (Aug 13, 2008)

Ur... Santa Maria, CA


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Updated.

First short burst of posts in a while. Spread word of this thread so the furs addicted to the other sections outside of 'The Den' can post here. ;D


----------



## Vincent Andrew Gabon (Aug 14, 2008)

Seattle (area) Washington


----------



## KMakato (Aug 14, 2008)

US, CT, New London County, Uncasville

:3


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tennesseeeeeeeee...but I cant say from where cause they shoot weirdos like me around here <looks around nervously>


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Brisbane Australia.


----------



## shieldswulf (Aug 15, 2008)

montana, Great falls      USA

not too many furries here...might move sometime but for now that is my state and city i live in.


----------



## Ne0h (Aug 15, 2008)

Jackson, Tennessee :>

Nearest major city is Memphis, Like an hour or two away maybe.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 15, 2008)

Warwickshire England.


----------



## Maui (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in Eugene OR, USA. Woot!


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 15, 2008)

Danbury Connecticut, which is in the US of A, say word!


----------



## Telnac (Aug 15, 2008)

Wisconsin.  Still mostly in the closet, so I won't say which city... just in case.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm in New York, New York. C:


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 15, 2008)

Alabama here, moved here not to long ago....


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 16, 2008)

Only one other Austin fur? A whole lot're from Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Wow...
That's not what I was expecting...


----------



## jeffyboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Tucson, Arizona. 

It's really cool to see someone from Okinawa...I used to live there.


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Escanaba, Michgan, USA

im not surprised to see many U.P. furries out there, eh maybe theres more only time will tell.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 16, 2008)

Minnesota, Coon Rapids/Twin Cities


----------



## Youkaiyami (Aug 16, 2008)

California: Stockton


----------



## Shadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Man, a lot of you furs reside in California.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

U.S. Ohio, Columbus


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 17, 2008)

Carmicheal Sacramento California


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Hopewell, Virginia


----------



## sights-set117 (Aug 17, 2008)

Edmonton Alberta

Yeah, Canadian, woot!


----------



## Marky_Fx (Aug 17, 2008)

Manchester, UK and
Malolos, Philippines
is it possible if u could put both? thanks


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm From Kansas City, Missouri and also I live in Maryville, Mo for school...both please...thanks


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

[State (Closest City)]
during summer: Idaho (Idaho Falls)
the rest of the year: Iowa (Rochester, MN)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Raleigh, North Carolina.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2008)

nurematsu said:


> the rest of the year: Iowa (Rochester, MN)



Mind saying how you can be in both Iowa and Minnesota?


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 18, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Mind saying how you can be in both Iowa and Minnesota?



That's the closest large city to me. Everything else in Iowa is too far away 
Perhaps it's just best to say I'm in Decorah, IA


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Aug 19, 2008)

Marky_Fx said:


> Manchester, UK and
> Malolos, Philippines
> is it possible if u could put both? thanks



Yey someone from same country,finally..


----------



## nicorahiah (Aug 19, 2008)

raleigh. north carolina


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 19, 2008)

Queensland, Australia (Gold Coast) =3


----------



## Skittle (Aug 19, 2008)

West Deptford, NJ


----------



## Sarhea (Aug 19, 2008)

Houston, Texas


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Aug 19, 2008)

New Hampshire, US (Am I the only bloody one from NH here? =/)


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2008)

It would seem so...for now.


----------



## ferretface (Aug 20, 2008)

San Antonio, Texas 
It's raining :O


----------



## Marodi (Aug 20, 2008)

Perth, Western Australia, Australia


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

I live in Columbia, Missouri.

P.S. I'm totally down for meeting anyone IRL :3


----------



## Leukos (Aug 21, 2008)

New Jersey, but due to some circumstances that's all I'm able to disclose


----------



## kidsune (Aug 22, 2008)

Queensland!

Yay, sunny Brisbane!!! ^_^



Marodi said:


> Perth, Western Australia, Australia


Hey, a perthian! I lieved there for about 3 years before moving here ^_^

Say hello to the others for me!


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

Newcastle, in England. Weathers horrible - it never changes all year round, its just grey and soggy. Still, Newcastle got voted the best night out in the UK, so i can't complain.


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 22, 2008)

Kentucky here. Jeffersontown to be exact.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2008)

Quebec, Canada
In saguenay city.


----------



## Volray (Aug 25, 2008)

Pennsylvania, and that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Aug 25, 2008)

wisconsin


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 25, 2008)

Evesham, England.
To think that such a small town has at least 4 furries..


----------



## reddeath42 (Aug 26, 2008)

I AM FROM THE GARDEN STATE NEW JERSEY MAHWAH


----------



## Frostwulfe (Aug 26, 2008)

Toronto, Ontario, CAANNNAAAADDAAAA!!


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nottingham, England!


----------



## mbmariogc3s (Aug 26, 2008)

im in Wilmington, North Carolina


----------



## variorum (Aug 26, 2008)

New Orleans LA


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

huntvalley (baltimore) maryland.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 26, 2008)

Atlanta, GA


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

lol, hunt valley is north of baltimore, just baltimore is more well known... sorry for the confusion, hehe


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 27, 2008)

My location needs to be updated, Denver area Colorado.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm from Cullowhee, North Carolina.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 27, 2008)

Nottingham, UK

The coolest place to be, if you don't count getting shot at by Robin Hood all the time

End of message coming up.

Here it is now.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 27, 2008)

Boston, Massachusetts, United States


----------



## AussieRoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Pensacola, Florida, USA for this roo. ^_^


----------



## Shadow (Aug 27, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> My location needs to be updated, Denver area Colorado.



Where were you previously?


----------



## Jaxa (Aug 27, 2008)

Howell, New Jersey, USA


----------



## DanFox (Aug 27, 2008)

Birmingham, England


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Aug 27, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, England

i think i got them in the right order


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

I am from Nashville Tennessee United States


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

Belgium [aartselaar in antwerp]


----------



## VulcanTigress (Aug 29, 2008)

Somerset, NJ, USA


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 29, 2008)

Traverse City, Michigan, USA


----------



## devils (Aug 29, 2008)

Chicago, Illinois, USA


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 31, 2008)

louisville ky, close to fort knox


----------



## Mirka (Sep 1, 2008)

Vancouver, BC Canada here


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 1, 2008)

Toxxy
Watertown, NY


----------



## Dragonfang (Sep 2, 2008)

This dragon be located at Lake Ariel, Pennsylvania


----------



## Trick_Pony (Sep 3, 2008)

Norway House, Canada, MB


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

Im in Killeen/Fort hood, Texas.


----------



## kawaiitoboe (Sep 4, 2008)

I live in the good ol' US of A, in Newark, Delaware to be precise.


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 6, 2008)

Long Beach, California, USA


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

Vacaville California is where I be. 
Gosh darn Cows everywhere TxT...hey a Turkey!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2008)

BLBLBLBLBLBLBLL!!!! |D


----------



## Jhetmonev (Sep 7, 2008)

St Charles, Missouri

=P


----------



## Magnus (Sep 7, 2008)

needs moar dutchfags : <


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

I live in salt lake city, UT, but the large amount of mormons and republicans is annoying. My grampa spends his free time trying to convert me...


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 7, 2008)

In Britain...


----------



## Kume (Sep 7, 2008)

Sacramento California. It sucks out here. Citrus Heoghts to be exact


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Irvine/Newport California =]


----------



## Ulex (Sep 8, 2008)

In Canada, Quebec, the city is Montreal.


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 8, 2008)

Omnomnom, US, Virginia, in a horribly named county.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wichita, Kansas. USA!


----------



## shirei-demon (Sep 10, 2008)

USA, Streetsboro, Ohio here :3


----------



## Duskling (Sep 10, 2008)

im from St. Joseph, Missouri, USA


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sioux Fall's, South Dakota , USA


----------



## Kuro-chan (Sep 12, 2008)

Currently residing in Red Deer, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

Cary, North Carolina...the suburban equivalent of a taint between Raleigh and Durham on I-40


----------



## SecreTo (Sep 12, 2008)

I will create a new one adding Madrid - Spain


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Sep 13, 2008)

A boring rural area in Delaware, somewhat near Dover.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 13, 2008)

Fargo, North Dakota here(yes, THAT fargo)


----------



## Grav R Panda (Sep 13, 2008)

Me and my wife Pinkle Las Vegas, NV


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 14, 2008)

Add me to the michigan list.  I am from Sterling Heights.  K thnx bai!


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

Clarkston, MI


----------



## rknight (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Moved

Racine WI


----------



## Celanor (Sep 15, 2008)

Lakewood, Colorado (Or denver, depending on which search engine you use (seems wherever I move I'm right on a city border so I get mail to both cities XD))


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

Please remove Dusklings name... He's somewhere else now.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Please remove Dusklings name... He's somewhere else now.



If you're sure, okay.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2008)

Celanor said:


> Lakewood, Colorado (Or denver, depending on which search engine you use (seems wherever I move I'm right on a city border so I get mail to both cities XD))



I'll just put Lakewood or Denver then. XD


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 15, 2008)

Flushing, Queens


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 15, 2008)

Marietta, Georgia

(soon moving to Helen, Georgia)


----------



## princessbunny99 (Sep 15, 2008)

Portland, Oregon here.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

Allo! I live in Lafayette, Louisiana. ^.^


----------



## Dan Skunk (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice little list there.

Ontario, Canada here.


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

Humble, Texas, USA   =D also Galveston, Texas ..... i kinda swap between houses ever so often, I happen to like my water =3


----------



## Hunter Fox (Sep 18, 2008)

Rising Sun, Maryland


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

Hartford City, Indiana


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2008)

I am, unfortunately, from the same city/province as Valanori.

St. John's, Newfoundland, Canada

Valanori, you're the reason I no longer have a gallery anywhere on the internets.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 20, 2008)

Did I say Atlanta, GA?

Change that to Cumming, GA.


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 20, 2008)

Miamisburg, Ohio. Suburb just south of West Carrollton and Dayton.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Europe - United Kingdom - Devon - Exmouth. :]


----------



## Fenix (Sep 21, 2008)

United kingdom, Devon, Plymouth


----------



## Natannis (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm from BC, Canada...  *and is also a newbie*  =>.>=


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2008)

Natannis said:


> I'm from BC, Canada...  *and is also a newbie*  =>.>=



Well, welcome to the forums, and have fun! ^^


----------



## WuffyHeartstar (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeehaw, Kansas City, Missouri!


----------



## ilobmirt (Sep 22, 2008)

USA, Massachusetts, Wilbraham


----------



## Cheddar (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm from Tucson, AZ in the US of A!


----------



## souriceau (Sep 23, 2008)

i just moved out to victoria, bc
no more vancouver but
new city! what fun!


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2008)

Nox here. I'm in  USA Arizona. I made my den in a small town called Globe.


----------



## Kiyosh (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

Vancouver, WA over here!


----------



## Ulfursson (Sep 24, 2008)

HafnarfjÃ¶rÃ°ur, Iceland, Europe.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lansing, Michigan.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm from Mobile, Alabama, in the United States (of course ^_^)

                ---Milkbone


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 28, 2008)

bane233 said:


> Lansing, Michigan.




w00t!


----------



## FurryPanther (Sep 28, 2008)

I be living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 1, 2008)

Grand Prairie, Texas.

Right in between Dallas and Fort Worth.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 3, 2008)

Currently, Tougaloo,Mississippi (USA).


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Burlington, Ontario...by the big lake of the same name.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 3, 2008)

Gardner, Mass., but you could all tell that from my profile so kdlhal;ksdj;lkahsdgklasjdfsa whatever.  We used to be the Chair City capital of the U.S., really! We made the old Boston Garden seats! We have one of the largest wooden chairs in the whole country sitting on the front lawn of all things, an elementary school! Exclamation marks mean I am excited!


----------



## Cikea (Oct 3, 2008)

USA - Nebraska - Omaha


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2008)

It's all good. :3


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Oct 4, 2008)

Im Calgary, AB,
any one whos interested in chatting, drop me a pm


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

Brisbane Australia.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Exurbia, New York, USA


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 5, 2008)

united states
las vegas , nevada


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you post the following URL under the Australian heading please?
The URL is http://www.furstralia.org/board/index.php

Thanx


----------



## bobdole (Oct 6, 2008)

new to Norwalk, CT


----------



## Journey (Oct 6, 2008)

Royal, IA smallest little town that you've proably never heard of


----------



## Kata'lina (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilton Head 
South Carolina.

I gotta admit, it's very beautiful here ^_^


----------



## Lukar (Oct 6, 2008)

Kata'lina said:


> Hilton Head
> South Carolina.
> 
> I gotta admit, it's very beautiful here ^_^



HOLY F*CK.

I WENT TO HILTON HEAD FOR VACATION LAST YEAR. =D

It was awesome there. ^^ We went to this one "New York-styled pizza" restaurant, and it took them, like, an hour to get our pizza done. x.x' But it was pretty good after it was finally finished. I can't remember what else we did there. xD

Anyways, I live in the Tri-Cities, which are way out in the north-east corner of Tennessee. xD I actually live right outside them, but meh, you get the idea, lol.


----------



## sikdrift (Oct 7, 2008)

USA, California, San Jose

Capital of Silicon Valley


----------



## Katai (Oct 7, 2008)

Living in Switzerland, Zurich


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 8, 2008)

I reside in Loveland, Colorado, USA. The nearby mountains are perfect for flying over...


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 9, 2008)

I reside in Blackfalds, Alberta in the chilly north. Its a small town of about 4900 people. I hate it here, I wish I never moved from Newfoundland.

Then again, its pretty quiet here which I like


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 9, 2008)

I currently reside in Stirling, Scotland. When I'm not at university, I can be found in Nottingham, England.

One of these days, I hope to be living somewhere in Canada. British Columbia, likely.


----------



## Wickk (Oct 9, 2008)

I hail form Philadelphia, PA. I love this city and couldn't imagine life anywhere else


Although I'm definitely not spending my whole life here ._.


----------



## fauxpas104 (Oct 9, 2008)

#3 to Utah...up here in Logan...so lonely, but oh what awesome scenery!  haha!  FA-Username is meowmixer45, fursona name is Faux Pas


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 10, 2008)

Drifting regularly throughout the gateway to Central New Mexico's western high country.

Socorro County, New Mexico, United States.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 10, 2008)

Journey said:


> Royal, IA smallest little town that you've proably never heard of


Wow... pretty much a straight shot on the 18 to where I live.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Brighton, England, Europe

It's very lonely here down south


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 12, 2008)

Have we stopped updating the first post? *knocks*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD SOMEONE ELSE LIVES IN UTAH SHARE THE PAIN OF POLLUTION FORRRRR THEEEE WIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAHHHHGAWD


----------



## Masterxvmon (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in Finland (Tampere)


----------



## Devilot (Oct 13, 2008)

Nevada, Las Vegas.


----------



## Journey (Oct 14, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Wow... pretty much a straight shot on the 18 to where I live.


 

wow cool


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2008)

America's Wang, Florida and at the should be capital Orlando


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2008)

Journey said:


> wow cool


Yeah, it'd be cooler is "straight shot" didn't include 6 hours of driving.  

(Tho, oddly enough, I have made the drive before...!)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2008)

Larimer county, Colorado.


----------



## zytik (Oct 15, 2008)

Evansville Indiana ^_^


----------



## Nubar (Oct 15, 2008)

Im in the Dayton of Ohio. -Yawnzors- lame.


----------



## Krarrur (Oct 15, 2008)

From Sand Lake Michigan, that about 15 miles North of Grand Rapids.


----------



## flying_bailey1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Newark, Ohio.  Right between Columbus and Zanesville.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 16, 2008)

I think my post was overlooked. I'm in Loveland, Colorado.


----------



## Fu (Oct 16, 2008)

Southend, Essex, England.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 16, 2008)

Boston, Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm stuck in Cottage Grove, Oregon, USA. Tho it's a bedroom community for Eugene... Put both maybe? Cottage Grove/Eugene area? Thankee.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Adelaide, South Australia.
Woot, go me.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

Minot, North Dakota.

I plan on movin' to Fargo after I graduate from high school so I can go to Moorhead Univ. for college. xP (hurray for being in the place the Extreme Make-Over show made to look like nothin but farms and we got no lives. yaaaayyyy. xD) *P.S. we aren't like that lol*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2008)

Shiza, FA did NOT keep me updated in my e-mail. D: MAJOR backlog! DX


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 19, 2008)

yorkshire, UK

not planning on staying in England though, want to move to either Scotland, Canada or France.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 19, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> not planning on staying in England though, want to move to either Scotland, Canada or France.



Canada.....   But I'm biased.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, everything's up to date.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

Croatia, Osijek.
Currently: Finland, Kaustinen


----------



## Lazer (Oct 21, 2008)

Lazer Hyena
Swainsboro
Georgia
USA


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

North Carolina, USA. Location varies on whether I'm at college or not, though. ;P


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Lazer Hyena
> Swainsboro
> Georgia
> USA



Nice style. |D


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that I may be the only fur on here from Pinellas County. Clearwater, to be exact...

*hangs head*

...but don't ever go there. 90% of the property downtown is owned and leased out by the "church" of Scientology...all you see there are the pigeons in white polo shirts...it's really creepy.

...But of course I live one block from Tampa Bay, so that's nice, at least. I'm as far away from them as I can get and still be in city limits.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Nice style. |D



 Thank you, lol.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 23, 2008)

Sharon Connecticut. about 5 minutes from the new york boarder


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

Metairie, Louisiana, USA.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm from Fredericksburg Virginia :3


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Portage,Indiana,USA


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> Portage,Indiana,USA


It is very boring out here.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 26, 2008)

Canada -----> Province of Quebec -------> Montreal

Add me in that list


----------



## XanderJL (Oct 26, 2008)

Indianapolis, Indiana, place of Gencon and.....nothing really else...Colts? Indy500? i guess...


----------



## Skiota (Oct 26, 2008)

Skiota (Tampa/Oldsmar, Florida)


----------



## Mahzes (Oct 27, 2008)

Greenwich, London. (England, UK)


----------



## joshbri (Oct 28, 2008)

im from london, ontario, canada


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 28, 2008)

Budapest, Hungary here =3


----------



## RaptorArts (Oct 30, 2008)

Im from Oregon  "originally from California... why did i move to a desert in central oregon? Meh..." *facepalm*


----------



## joshstory (Oct 30, 2008)

Eastern PA.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Oct 30, 2008)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 30, 2008)

FoCo Colorado


----------



## mattgryphon (Oct 31, 2008)

Chester, Cheshire, United Kingdom


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 1, 2008)

*Sigh*

I am trapped in the deep South,  here in McDonough, Georgia


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 1, 2008)

Liverpool, England, UK


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a new URL for the Furstalia forums: http://www.furstralia.com/forums


----------



## JadeBleufox (Nov 5, 2008)

Bastrop Louisiana USA


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 5, 2008)

Rochester NY here


----------



## SinopaTehFox (Nov 5, 2008)

California, Los Angeles


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

Pennsylvania...basically Pittsburg


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Nov 5, 2008)

Me is from Cincinnati, Ohio! Good to see there are other furs in Ohio


----------



## Kaeko (Nov 5, 2008)

yup, Atlantic City area in NJ. but also 
Highland Springs in VA


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 6, 2008)

I live near Wilkes-Barre PA.

Sage Fox


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Utah (Saint George)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 6, 2008)

Belfast, Northern Ireland =]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2008)

*KSSSHHHHH* This just in, we're updated. Over. *KSSSSSHHHH*


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2008)

Bertram TX, USA  Tiss lonely out here!


----------



## Cavy (Nov 8, 2008)

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## DragonKid (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in Johnson City, Kansas. It's in extreme southwest Kansas.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Bozeman Montana wolf here


----------



## Xeans (Nov 9, 2008)

Leonardtown, Maryland


----------



## Chickenteeth (Nov 9, 2008)

Luzurne, Pennsylvania


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in Florissant, Colorado


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

grain valley, missouri

btw thanks for recreating this thread.. its really cool to see how many furries here live in the same state


----------



## Draaz (Nov 10, 2008)

Moses Lake, WA here :3


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 10, 2008)

Natchitoches, LA
Hopefully, next summer, I'll be able to transfer to either Chicago, IL, or Honolulu, HI.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Plymouth, en-ger-land


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 10, 2008)

Chickenteeth said:


> Berwick, Pennsylvania


 
Wow!

You're close to me! (near Wilkes-Barre)

Sage Fox


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Plymouth, en-ger-land



You're already on the list. XD


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 11, 2008)

Liverpool/Cheshire England.


----------



## Chomper (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm in binghamton New York


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

OK hi i live in minnesota USA and i need a girl friend (im 13 not 21) plz respond nicley


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

sry if that was a little off topic i just wanted to state that.


----------



## Jakkob (Nov 12, 2008)

Tampa, Florida.

Good to see that Tampa is Furrier then I previously thought.


----------



## Reign81889 (Nov 12, 2008)

New Jersey here.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 12, 2008)

Clinton County NY here.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoa, when did the NY furs come in? Anybody wanna hang out?


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 14, 2008)

Hobart tasmania


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 14, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Whoa, when did the NY furs come in? Anybody wanna hang out?



Depends are you near by.....


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

I reside in Mandeville, Louisiana.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

San Mateo County... California... USA


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 15, 2008)

Arcane hollow said:


> Depends are you near by.....




Oh mai, one responded.

Message me won't you?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Richmond, Virginia here


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Charlotte, NC/Buies Creek, NC (depends on time of the year)


----------



## Kume (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacramento, California


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Sacramento, California



Ah, you changed places.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Kitsuneofbalance (Nov 16, 2008)

currently living in Pennsylvania, closest to Phillidelphia


----------



## ashlandpup (Nov 16, 2008)

Murrieta, California here!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2008)

Kasson, Minnesota, 55944.

No corn jokes, plz.


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 17, 2008)

Moscow, Idaho U.S.A


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2008)

iceprincess7d said:


> Moscow, Idaho U.S.A



If I give you corn I can has potatoes?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

Fremont, California

Future home of the Oakland A's (in Fremont)

_Kel_


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 20, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> If I give you corn I can has potatoes?



Sure we have mostly wheat out here though (to much wheat! we need more potatoes)


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2008)

There's too many of you Californian furs. |D


----------



## Azerane (Nov 21, 2008)

South Australia, Adelaide


----------



## belisinum (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm from VÃ¤nersborg, in sweden, europe;P


----------



## Shino (Nov 23, 2008)

Burlington, VT. It's that oft-forgotten state squeezed in between New York and New Hampshire.
More than that, this city is the San Fransisco of the Northeast. And I'm not sure if that's a good thing... 
-Shino


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

Uh, Juarez, Chihuahua, Mexico.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 23, 2008)

Shino said:


> Burlington, VT. It's that oft-forgotten state squeezed in between New York and New Hampshire.
> More than that, this city is the San Fransisco of the Northeast. And I'm not sure if that's a good thing...
> -Shino



Damn, for a split second there I thought you were from my Burlington, Ontario.


----------



## The Ny Wolfy (Nov 23, 2008)

Kauneonag Lake, New York (Sullivan County).................Do not as how to say it...my town andthe town next to us have name issue.....as does the lake.


----------



## reaux (Nov 24, 2008)

newark, delaware!

i need to hunt down these other alleged DE furs, i don't think i've met the two on this list


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Nov 26, 2008)

whoa. Well ill help your hunt...I'm from Wilmington, Delaware. o.o


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 26, 2008)

bay area california here


----------



## bonbon367 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just outside of Vancouver, BC


----------



## Larathen (Nov 26, 2008)

Phillipsburg, NJ


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Southern maine.
  I have family in maryland and I visit syracuse NY a lot.


----------



## feastonthelake (Nov 27, 2008)

Twin Cities, MN


----------



## Mercy (Nov 28, 2008)

Bozeman, MT, USA


----------



## DragonKid (Nov 28, 2008)

My location has changed! I'm no longer in Johnson City, Kansas. I'm now in Hartington, Nebraska.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm from Saskatcherwan. I live in a city called Regina.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 29, 2008)

I live in Boca Raton, Florida


----------



## Cooon (Nov 29, 2008)

Salt Lake City, Utah. It sucks here. A lot. LET ME OUT!!! PLEASE! I WANNA MOVE TO ICELAND!!!!


----------



## KitaraMoonfox (Dec 1, 2008)

I live at 2 locations at the moment due to college.. but I'll post the major one... Philadelphia, PA... wohoo! XD


----------



## fenrirs_child (Dec 2, 2008)

im rockin' my wolfdom over here in phoenix, az... always interested to know new fur friends


----------



## dur (Dec 4, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio. I've only ever seen one other fur, and that was at ComFest last year.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm trying to get out of the midwest at the moment.  I live in the United States, and my destination is near Hyde Park, NY.  I'll probably be living in Vail's Gate or Wappingers Falls; Not too far from NYC.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

Seattle, Wa


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm currently living in Fresno, California.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 6, 2008)

united states, Michigan, Davison


----------



## cloudthewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

i live in wisconsin adds me :3


----------



## Sniperfox (Dec 7, 2008)

I live in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

i keep moving back and forth between Fairbanks and North Pole Alaska 

and i just noticed that the list skips Alaska


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 7, 2008)

danville, alabama


----------



## Teracat (Dec 7, 2008)

Reporting in from Long Island, New York: Your number one source for people who are crazy enough to stampede Wal-Mart employees to death.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 7, 2008)

hey I live just north of the Twin Cities in MN but I go to college (Fall and Spring) in Decorah, Iowa. Anyone near me that just wants to hang or even just IM each other, plz let me know!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

alaskawolf said:


> i keep moving back and forth between Fairbanks and North Pole Alaska
> 
> and i just noticed that the list skips Alaska



First Alaskan to the list.

Did you go to Midwest Furfest? The theme was "North to Alaska" after all. |D


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 7, 2008)

i had planned to go to MFF this year but became sick and have had bed ridden since ocotber

i will try to make it down to Mff next year though


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2008)

It's good that you're better, and I wouldn't mind meeting up with ya sometime when MFF 09 rolls around.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey shadow...I was just down in Chicago over Turkey Break...over in Palatine and Crystal Lake...


----------



## Shadow (Dec 8, 2008)

kevVral said:


> Hey shadow...I was just down in Chicago over Turkey Break...over in Palatine and Crystal Lake...



What for? |D


----------



## kevVral (Dec 9, 2008)

just visiting my sister...


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 9, 2008)

Wisconsin here :3


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2008)

kevVral said:


> just visiting my sister...



Ah. |D


----------



## krado (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Singapore, in Asia.

Its rather rare to find furs . But we have a smattering. x3


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 10, 2008)

Georgia (as in the US state) represent. Douglas, GA, to be exact.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

Arizona- Flagstaff/Sierra Vista


----------



## sqz_kid (Dec 11, 2008)

Lansing, Michigan, USA right here.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

Stenungsund in BohuslÃ¤n in Sweden =P


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

Generally Colorado Springs, Colorado. But when I start college it will be Alamosa Colorado


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm from the states, Wichita Falls, Texas to be exact.


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Australia, Victoria, somewhat close to Melbourne. Well, closer to it than any of the other capitals.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 19, 2008)

~Andromeda~ said:


> Australia, Victoria, somewhat close to Melbourne. Well, closer to it than any of the other capitals.



Welcome.
Join us
We don't bite...
hard.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE SEA!!!???


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I'm from the states, Wichita Falls, Texas to be exact.


 
Woot~!

United States
Texas


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 22, 2008)

melbfur,
along the belgrave line, bayswater specifically.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm from United States, Texas, Houston/Humble.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 23, 2008)

*waves to all the Texans while on Texas soil for the holidays* :mrgreen:


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *waves to all the Texans while on Texas soil for the holidays* :mrgreen:


*Waves back* ^.^


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I'm from the states, Wichita Falls, Texas to be exact.





GoreKitten said:


> Woot~!
> 
> United States
> Texas





Suirad said:


> I'm from United States, Texas, Houston/Humble.





ToeClaws said:


> *waves to all the Texans while on Texas soil for the holidays* :mrgreen:



Sup, y'all! Houston, Texas. Waco for college. Not that I can justify meeting anyone over the internet to my family. >_<


----------



## Kayote (Dec 23, 2008)

USA, Texas :3 Dallas/Ft. Worth Area.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS, UNITED STATES.
ADD PLZ.


----------



## MidnightFury (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to make an adjustment. I decided to quit using my December Star account and go "home" to this account. Soooo... if it's not any trouble to switch this username for the December Star name on the list? Besides the name change, nothing is different.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Savannah, Georgia
:B


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 23, 2008)

ArgetFaol here and I am in Washington State, Vancouver & Spokane (I travel between oftenish.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 23, 2008)

character said:


> Sup, y'all! Houston, Texas. Waco for college. Not that I can justify meeting anyone over the internet to my family. >_<



Just north of ya - currently in Pinehurst, though heading to Austin on Friday.  And no, most parents tend to frown upon random furs showing up.


----------



## Dracoxero (Dec 24, 2008)

New york, just moved up east of albany, doesnt seem like theres anyone near me v.v *sad face*


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2008)

You Texans sure came as a clump. |D


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 24, 2008)

Someone needs to take me off the Colorado list.


----------



## Kayote (Dec 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> You Texans sure came as a clump. |D




We can't travel alone D:


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 24, 2008)

nother one down from montreal , QC


----------



## Mystery (Dec 25, 2008)

Auburn, Indiana. Sad sad little place with no furries.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 26, 2008)

Great Britain, Wales, denbighshire, Corwen <---- Chav central 

There are no other welsh furs? awwww


----------



## kevVral (Dec 26, 2008)

Crazy lemming said:


> Great Britain, Wales, denbighshire, Corwen <---- Chav central
> 
> There are no other welsh furs? awwww


well I'm part welsh...but I don't live there...


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 26, 2008)

Vancouver, Bc, Canada

Yay for BC Furries <3


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

Add me under Georgia, USA! Savannah/Atlanta


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Someone needs to take me off the Colorado list.



Done.

And to everyone else, I've been busy on my holiday time off. Time to get the backlog. |D


----------



## Willis Ax (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm from Kasson, Minnesota. Seems I'm the second one here.


----------



## firesilver (Dec 30, 2008)

Dorset, England.


----------



## Kellroth (Jan 1, 2009)

Maryland here, smack dab in the middle of Laurel and Colombia. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out here, but it looks like I'm the only scalie...


----------



## SadPandaEh (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm at Honolulu, Hawaii. Not many furries here... or atleast that i know of...


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 1, 2009)

SadPandaEh said:


> I'm at Honolulu, Hawaii. Not many furries here... or atleast that i know of...



Heh, I'm moving to Honolulu next year. Keep a spot warm for me. ^_^


----------



## kamperkiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Albuquerque, NM


----------



## Aurali (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm on the list twice!


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jan 2, 2009)

Wisconsinite fur reporting in!


----------



## Equium (Jan 2, 2009)

Birmingham, England. :mrgreen:


----------



## bearetic (Jan 3, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Just north of ya - currently in Pinehurst, though heading to Austin on Friday. And no, most parents tend to frown upon random furs showing up.


 
Cool, even though this was about 2 weeks ago. Hope you had fun or whatever :F


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

Schenectady, New York for me


----------



## KidameZombie (Jan 3, 2009)

Colorado Springs Colorado.
Victory to us!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> I'm on the list twice!



Which location are you at currently?


----------



## BeardedWolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Knoxville, Tennessee. Originally from and spend time in Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## techno_shaman_ichaukan (Jan 6, 2009)

Marine on St Croix, Minnesota

Like half an hour north from the Twin Cities, still beyond the encroaching yuppie creep from there, and in a land where roads are so shitty you can't hope to drive on them without damaging your car because the idiots running the state/county spend all the DOT money on extending the yuppie creep.

Any other locals will know exactly what I'm talking about XD


----------



## haynari (Jan 6, 2009)

Haynari, Minnesnowda, U.S.A.


----------



## cutekitty (Jan 6, 2009)

Mew mew
Kitty is of: 

United states
Florida
Sunny Isles Beach
Located between north Miami beach, and the city of Aventura
Like..... where Aventura mall is located....


----------



## Ralliron (Jan 7, 2009)

*Elliston* in *Montana* in the *United States*


----------



## kawaiipanda (Jan 7, 2009)

Melbourne, Florida >.<


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 8, 2009)

new york long island hee =]


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 8, 2009)

Burien, Washington of the United States of America.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Orlando, FL. I live literally down the street from Downtown Orlando. I'm at the Florida Fur's weekly meetings at the Bear Rock Cafe, too, so if you've been there, you know me.

lol wut irl


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Orlando, FL. I live literally down the street from Downtown Orlando. I'm at the Florida Fur's weekly meetings at the Bear Rock Cafe, too, so if you've been there, you know me.
> 
> lol wut irl



Righteous!


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 9, 2009)

*waves* 
Neevie here, from Independence, Missouri.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Righteous!



How so?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> How so?



Wanted to say something random after your "lolwut." |D


----------



## Lorestel (Jan 9, 2009)

Erm.. Belgrade, Montana. That's right outside of Bozeman.
I'm... rather shy, but I really, really, really want to meet other furs.
I'm tired of being alone.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Overland Park, Kansas. Suburb of Kansas City, on the Kansas side, of course.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

Middletown, New York (Orange County)* and* Livingston Manor, New York (Sullivan County)

Don't ask :X


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

*Carmarthen*, *Wales* (in t3h *UK*! Just moved here from Cambridge, England, but I'm not going back any time soon.)

So sad, only one other Wales-based fur listed here. ;-;


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

Alaska here (Aleutian Chain to be more specific), woo! That makes two Alaskans in this thread! At this rate we should have three by next year! :|


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisconsin, United States, North America, Earth, Milky Way Galaxy.
See what I did there?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Wisconsin, United States, North America, Earth, Milky Way Galaxy.
> See what I did there?



O I C WUT U DID THAR!


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

oh, i can go one better ... its a good thing i used it somewhere

Walton, *Liverpool*, Merseyside, *England*, Great Britain, Europe, Earth, Solar System, Orion Arm, Milky Way, Local Group, Virgo Super Cluster, The Universe, [insert post-code]


----------



## Loken (Jan 16, 2009)

I be in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm from Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm from Christchurch, New Zealand.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i am from Elliston, Montana


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 17, 2009)

Delaware, baby!  That is... if anyone knows it evens exists!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 17, 2009)

Delaware , drive through it on my way to MD.


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in the California Bay Area. Santa Clara county, to be precise.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

beyondspecies (The Vineyard, Massachusetts, USA)


----------



## Snack (Jan 21, 2009)

I live in Bakersfield, California. 




My lungs are dead. >.<


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 21, 2009)

Whitmore Lake, Michigan for me


----------



## wolfbird (Jan 21, 2009)

Montreal, Quebec (Canada)


----------



## D6016 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm from Canada,

Newfoundland, St. John's


----------



## navi111 (Jan 26, 2009)

Valencia, California. You know that city where Magic Mountain is located. And no I don't go there all the time.


----------



## DontForget (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm Canadian, currently living in Edmonton, Alberta =)


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi! I don't know if they have users in the forum, but they are furries and they have a fur affinity account:

Gato Gris
Timo Lobo
Dust Collie
Dragmon
Ice (herzleshtey?)
Kalli
Fenrir
Ale Tails (I dunno XD)
Pixies Kitty (hello!)
Zorro Re
Alpha
Loba Verde

and so many others from Argentina, South America


----------



## Rehka (Jan 26, 2009)

Kamloops, BC Canada here ^.^


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Jan 26, 2009)

im in westminster, colorado :3 nothin too exciting here *though i wouldnt mind meetin some people irl*


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Arcata, California


----------



## Morroke (Jan 27, 2009)

Danielson, Connecticut.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Moncton, new brunswick, CANADA!!!


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, hughe influx of Canucks since January.  Must be the cold weather.....


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Wow, hughe influx of Canucks since January.  Must be the cold weather.....


Hehe...maybe!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Wow, hughe influx of Canucks since January.  Must be the cold weather.....



Yeah really!  I think that's great.  Hmm... no more in southern Ontario though.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 27, 2009)

Elidolente

North bend wa


----------



## haynari (Jan 27, 2009)

Outer laying twin cities suburb of roseville


----------



## Rhyrs (Jan 27, 2009)

Northglenn, Colorado, USA


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rhyrs said:


> Northglenn, Colorado, USA


 ohhh, more colorado furries!!!


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in New York State on Long Island. Why only "Long Island"? I'm willing to say what town I'm in, what about the other two or so I see from there?


----------



## The Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

Amsterdam, the Netherlands here.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 28, 2009)

A Pennsylvanian furry here 

Nearest city, Milford


----------



## amaru87 (Jan 29, 2009)

Amaru

Oakwood, Illinois, United States.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tewkesbury, Gloucestershire, UK.

Rule brittania etc.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Jan 30, 2009)

Wilhelmshaven, Lower Saxony, Germany.

Yay.


----------



## KatzeWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Bothell, Snohomish County, Washington, in the United States of America.
Just call me Katze Softpaw, a Main Coon Cat/Timber Wolf Mix


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 30, 2009)

FelixAlexander said:


> Wilhelmshaven, Lower Saxony, Germany.
> 
> Yay.



Woah, you mean the old naval base in WW1?
Is it still there?


----------



## FelixAlexander (Jan 30, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> Woah, you mean the old naval base in WW1?
> Is it still there?


Wow, people actually know what Wilhelmshaven is :O
Not much remains of the original WW1 naval base I think (most of it was destroyed), but Wilhelmshaven is still the main base of the German navy nowadays and the third largest German port (though it's mainly used for economic purposes and whatnot nowadays).


----------



## Rakidex (Jan 31, 2009)

I live in israel,Shoham.
Hey guy before me,is your youtube name igiulamam?Seems you wrote it down there...Because my friend omniputance made me see igiulamam account.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Jan 31, 2009)

Rakidex said:


> Hey guy before me,is your youtube name igiulamam?


Yes, it's my YouTube name. Maybe I should add that bit of information to my sig...


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ellensburg,Washington,USA 

The Closest city is Seattle


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2009)

FelixAlexander said:


> Yes, it's my YouTube name. Maybe I should add that bit of information to my sig...



I've previously favorited your "It's From the Show" and "Robotnik's Tea Party" videos. |D

Nice work.


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in Texas :3


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

Residing in Florida, in the Highlands area.   =| Someone save me.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 2, 2009)

SantaBarabara county California.


----------



## angel2342 (Feb 2, 2009)

Carbondale, Illinois probably please ^^


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm in between ridgecrest,ca and pahrump, nv 

fuck that

i live in death valley ): <


----------



## squishy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm from Glasgow, In Scotland, I'm Scottish not British just to let you know. 

"Proud to be a Scotfur"


----------



## The_Anthropomorphologist (Feb 3, 2009)

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - oh yeah!


----------



## kaffekane (Feb 3, 2009)

Gardner, Kansas, myself.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

umm Humble, Texas

basically right next to Houston, or part of Houston or w/e


----------



## GeoMinimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

Orford, New Hampshire is where I call home,
but I'm always moving around for my job.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 4, 2009)

East Bay Area, California


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 4, 2009)

Oooh! Add me! Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Canada

Z


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Feb 7, 2009)

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2009)

Some small town right by Pittsburgh, PA.  Just put me down as Pittsburgh ^_^.


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

California, BAy ArEa


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2009)

So many of you Californians! XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Feb 15, 2009)

I forgot to do this, i'm going to need to update my location to Florida since i moved from New York, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Feb 15, 2009)

In the US, live in Southern Vermont


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 15, 2009)

hey, i live in Fairfield California
no one here but me and my mate Iyota


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I forgot to do this, i'm going to need to update my location to Florida since i moved from New York, sorry for the inconvenience.



It's all good. |D


----------



## Impasse (Feb 15, 2009)

Eau Claire, Wisconsin, and as far as I know I'm the only furry here.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 16, 2009)

St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## krowy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm from Spartanburg, South Carolina. ;>


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2009)

krowy said:


> I'm from Spartanburg, South Carolina. ;>



How many have tried the 300 line on ya? |D


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, am i the only fur from Norway? NOT cool..


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, probably for now. |D


----------



## Doubler (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm from the Netherlands, and since this information is easy enough to come by I might as well add that I'm from Groningen.


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 17, 2009)

Boulder, CO. and alternative lifestyles of all kinds abound here like wildflowers in spring...i love it. from furries to homosexuals to hippy throwbacks, vegans, cults, pot smokers(though i'm not sure i really like that one), its all here. liberal college towns..gotta love em..and i do.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 18, 2009)

A Marine from stationed in San Diego CA. Originally From Louisiana.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

I hail from Indianola, Pennsylvania.  For all intents and purposes, I'm from Pittsburgh.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 20, 2009)

from QuÃ©bec city, province of QuÃ©bec, in Canada


----------



## Solaxe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm from Lodz city, in Poland


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 20, 2009)

For the record Milwaukee, Wisconsin .


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 21, 2009)

Rock Falls, Illinois, United States.. I WANT TO MOVE TO JAPAN! =3


----------



## Shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> For the record Milwaukee, Wisconsin .



I feel like I've seen your name before. Are you on the LAFF list?


----------



## N35544 (Feb 24, 2009)

Westfield Massachusetts, USA


----------



## Toaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Blank-Blank, KY, USA


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 24, 2009)

Tucson, Arizona, USA


----------



## Foxkin (Feb 24, 2009)

Lloydminster, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Blank-Blank, KY, USA



lol, nice town.

Seriously though, I'm not gonna put a falsified city.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Snap!


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raleigh, North Carolina in the House!

Or Windsor, NC all depends on time of year


----------



## Tycho Rass (Feb 27, 2009)

Gooding, Idaho, United States of America


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

Psst. Can you take off Grav R Panda from Las Vegas, NV and add this name instead? A little fursona change.


----------



## Yggd (Feb 27, 2009)

A crappy little town known (by few) as New Waterford, located in Nova Scotia, Canada. I seem to be the first from Nova Scotia. Neat.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Psst. Can you take off Grav R Panda from Las Vegas, NV and add this name instead? A little fursona change.



Done. :>


----------



## JinxMinx23 (Feb 28, 2009)

add Jinx the Minx to massachusetts (Lowell/Boston)


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, do you want here I'm originally from - Randburg South Africa
or where I live NOW - Manchester, England


----------



## anon-per (Feb 28, 2009)

Traverse City, Michigan


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 28, 2009)

Whoa! Hello! 
THE HELL THAT I LIVE IN THE DALLAS FORTWORTH AREA!!!!
Sorry, but I just _now_ decided to look at this and I didn't even know my name was on the list! I live in Central Texas, where the drought is worst in the USA. 

Seriously. If you don't believe me, look it up!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Whoa! Hello!
> THE HELL THAT I LIVE IN THE DALLAS FORTWORTH AREA!!!!
> Sorry, but I just _now_ decided to look at this and I didn't even know my name was on the list! I live in Central Texas, where the drought is worst in the USA.
> 
> Seriously. If you don't believe me, look it up!



That's how it was when I took over the list. |D


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm from Spartanburg, SC in the United States of America.


----------



## Spontaneous (Mar 1, 2009)

I live in Gainesville, FL


----------



## Blacky (Mar 2, 2009)

Heys, I'm just your friendly neighborhood otter from Reserve Mines, Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Espia (Mar 2, 2009)

Hai,
I'm from Glace Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada. :3


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

*Well, i live in the Distrito Federal, in Mexico.*


----------



## Navi (Mar 4, 2009)

Am from Tamworth, UK.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, this list has been so well maintained.

Mind switching my name over to Virginia? I've since moved from New Mexico.


----------



## Cyndon (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm in ladysmith, wisconsin, united states, earth, the universe... oh wait, i went too far out didn't i...? >.<

lol have a good one everyone


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Wow, this list has been so well maintained.
> 
> Mind switching my name over to Virginia? I've since moved from New Mexico.



Sure thing. :>


----------



## Infexis (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice thread. I live in Sweden,EslÃ¶v. I would appreciate if you added me :3


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

<--- Virginia


----------



## Lulian (Mar 5, 2009)

Shelby Township, Michigan, United States of America.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm from Columbus GA


----------



## Sivril (Mar 5, 2009)

Tucson, Arizona


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 5, 2009)

Could you add me for Boulder, Colorado please?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2009)

Lost~Koneko said:


> Could you add me for Boulder, Colorado please?



Done. |3


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 6, 2009)

Cyndon said:


> i'm in ladysmith, wisconsin, united states, earth, the universe... oh wait, i went too far out didn't i...? >.<
> 
> lol have a good one everyone


 Wisconsin! W00t!


----------



## Sleat (Mar 6, 2009)

Rochester, MN here.... where bad drivers reign and nothing to do is common.


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 6, 2009)

West Bend, Wisconsin (Which is about 40 miles or 64 km north east of Milwaukee)


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

Sacramento California, Carmicheal/Arcade area of town. It sux here as mentioned above, don't move here to chill with us


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in Ogden, Utah USA


----------



## KenjiKitsune (Mar 7, 2009)

Greenwood, South Carolina XDDDD!!!


----------



## Ooxman (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey!  I'm in Kenai, Alaska.


----------



## MrEvers (Mar 11, 2009)

Ghent, Belgium (recently voted 3rd most authentic place in the world, preceded only by Austriaâ€™s Wachau Valley and the area around the Rideau Canal in Ontario, Canada. Ghent is, however, the highest ranking city on the list)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2009)

Barnstable, Cape Cod, MA, USA


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Greater Manchester, United Kingdom


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 11, 2009)

I am from Quebec Canada, Around the town of Quebec. little place named Pont rouge. It's where 30 mph becomes 75 Mph and Walking on the road can be as tricky as walking on the subway rails!


----------



## Lukar (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm from (not saying), Tennessee. =D Eastern Tennessee, though.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm from Saint John, New Brunswick, Canada. :3

... Don't stalk me lol XD


----------



## xakmf (Mar 11, 2009)

Kamloops, B.C., Canada


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 12, 2009)

Lets see...My mate and I were just strolling through and came across this.

He is Miroku2235 and is from Simpsonville South Carolina. and I am Luna_Redmoon from Chattanooga, Tennessee. Though I have only been here for 4 years as I am from Les Diablerets, Switzerland.

Wasnt sure on if you wanted where we are from, or currently resided. so I put both ^_^


----------



## animeartist62 (Mar 12, 2009)

Marshfield Wisconsin here,  here are some sites people can see if there are furs in thier area, pounced.org and furrymap.net


----------



## Norspe (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm from USA, Arizona, Prescott Valley.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in Toronto, Ontario, Canada although I'm recently moved there from Montreal (and go back as often as I can, $1 seat sales = win!).


----------



## Shadow (Mar 13, 2009)

All updated. :3


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Mar 14, 2009)

Pueblo, Colorado, USA


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

A Bostonian! Dude, I'm a Berkley Furry, residining im Massachusetts


----------



## TheWaylayer (Mar 15, 2009)

Orlando, Florida ^_^


----------



## iamflak (Mar 15, 2009)

bayamon, puerto rico


----------



## crazydog (Mar 15, 2009)

i live near asheville north carolina


----------



## Cero (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in Dillon, Montana


----------



## Korou Tenshi (Mar 15, 2009)

Midlands, England over here. Not going any more specific than that =P


----------



## IshtariWulframn (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in Orofino, ID but am moving to Great Falls, Montana


----------



## Scurrow (Mar 15, 2009)

Sayreville, NJ!!!!!!


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 15, 2009)

My name is Miko and I am in Bakersfield California


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2009)

Cypress, California here (totally didn't know this existed :F )


----------



## Russ (Mar 16, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> (totally didn't know this existed :F )


 
Same.

London, England.


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 16, 2009)

Holladay, Utah


----------



## JakXT (Mar 16, 2009)

Omg, lol I'm the only furry who has posted on this from New South Wales Australia >.< 
I live in Blaxland.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 16, 2009)

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Shadow (Mar 16, 2009)

All updated! (Oi, backlogged again.)


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 17, 2009)

New South Wales, Dural


----------



## a_person (Mar 17, 2009)

Fowery Branch, Georgia, little town out in the middle of no where with so many religious psychos im surprised i haven't been burned at the stake


----------



## Tyr_Perhaps (Mar 18, 2009)

Tyr Perhaps residing in Lincoln, NE (Nebraska)


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 18, 2009)

Need more furries in NSW


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 18, 2009)

Country: Canada
Province: Ontario
City: Kitchener


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2009)

mantua, ohio!! (pronounced man-nuh-way)
-also called mantucky-
its by ravenna and streetsboro


----------



## Silver-DragonWolf (Mar 21, 2009)

Used to live in Woodbridge Twp, Jersey- moved to Chester County, PA bout 4 years ago...


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 21, 2009)

JakXT said:


> Omg, lol I'm the only furry who has posted on this from New South Wales Australia >.<
> I live in Blaxland.



I'm from NSW :O.


----------



## Awkore (Mar 21, 2009)

I forgot about this >.< i saw it first time i came on and thought i should do it.

Oh well.

From Dudley, in the West Midlands, in the UK


----------



## Tonk09 (Mar 21, 2009)

Country: Canada
Province: BC
City: Ladysmith


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wondering if I could be added in two towns? I travel between the two in somewhat equal parts. If not, that's ok 

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
Caraquet, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2009)

Cotoncandie said:


> Just wondering if I could be added in two towns? I travel between the two in somewhat equal parts. If not, that's ok
> 
> Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
> Caraquet, New Brunswick, Canada



I got it to work out. :>


----------



## Kanin (Mar 24, 2009)

San Diego, CA


----------



## NahaniDeer (Mar 24, 2009)

A stone's throw from Boston, Massachusetts.

Wicked.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 24, 2009)

Uhm... you have Ireland listed under United Kingdom... Ireland is *not* part of the UK only _Northern_ Ireland is, *Ireland* is a seperate country (and my home), could you please change that (move it up there beside Island and below Hungary on your list), you can add me if you want, though I'm not a fur per se.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Uhm... you have Ireland listed under United Kingdom... Ireland is *not* part of the UK only _Northern_ Ireland is, *Ireland* is a seperate country (and my home), could you please change that (move it up there beside Island and below Hungary on your list), you can add me if you want, though I'm not a fur per se.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 24, 2009)

Put me down for Texas. Dallas/Ft Worth


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Mar 24, 2009)

I go to school most of the year in Chicago, so put me down there.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, if you don't mind, German-Shepherd (me) is now PaulShepherd, under Manitoba, Canada. If you could change that, then thanks a lot!


----------



## 100x999rubixcube (Mar 25, 2009)

Richmond, Virginia (currently) Since I move around alot.. in the state I mean.


----------



## phantasmic (Mar 27, 2009)

phantasmic from Denver Colorado 
awesome!!!!


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 27, 2009)

Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## Bigmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Bakersfield, California. USA.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey i was hoping to be added

Corvallis, Oregon USA


----------



## Catte (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, put me down for Riverside, CA right now, and, when summer hits, change it to Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Revy (Mar 29, 2009)

well, current location is Norfolk, Virginia but some of the time I go back home to Cleveland/Charlotte, North Carolina..


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Hmm, put me down for Riverside, CA right now, and, when summer hits, change it to Brooklyn, NY.



You Californians keep coming! 

As far as changing it, is NY where you'll be living or just where you'll be for vacation?


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 29, 2009)

phantasmic said:


> phantasmic from Denver Colorado
> awesome!!!!



I'm close to you! During summer I'm in Westminster, Colorado and during the school year I'm in Ft. Collins as a kollege stoodent.


----------



## Catte (Mar 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You Californians keep coming!
> 
> As far as changing it, is NY where you'll be living or just where you'll be for vacation?



It's where I'll be living from then on.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

Drakea said:


> It's where I'll be living from then on.



Ah. I believe it would be best I change it now so I wouldn't have forgotten come summer. |D


----------



## Sedd (Mar 30, 2009)

The city of Cracow (KrakÃ³w), Poland


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Morroke is no longer in Danielson, Connecticut.

I'm now in Killingly, Connecticut.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

What kind of town name is that? |D

(Location changed otherwise.)


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> What kind of town name is that? |D
> 
> (Location changed otherwise.)



Isss a terrible town name for a terrible town! 

We're like 300 years old or something >.<;


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Isss a terrible town name for a terrible town!
> 
> We're like 300 years old or something >.<;



lol, I say.


----------



## Typh (Mar 31, 2009)

Kenosha Wisconsin here, I guess, for a Wisconsin fur XD.


----------



## NahniThief (Mar 31, 2009)

San Angelo, Texas for me

lots of sky and the weather seems to have no concept of "spring" or "fall", there is only summer and winter clashing violently *nods*


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Me as Cloudcroft, NM
If anybody knows where that is, kudos to you!


----------



## kalanaph (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, Kalanaph hailing from Charlottesville, VA!


----------



## espfox (Apr 2, 2009)

Queensland, Australia here


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 3, 2009)

Y'know what? I'm surprised there aren't more Austin furs around here, especially since they want to 'Keep Austin Weird' down here... :-\


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Y'know what? I'm surprised there aren't more Austin furs around here, especially since they want to 'Keep Austin Weird' down here... :-\



Well, I don't necessarily have EVERY user on the list. Just wait and see who's added. |D


----------



## AngelBear_OH (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm from Columbus, OH.


----------



## Chobaryu (Apr 3, 2009)

Kansas, northeast corner :> Well, for college.

Home is southeast Kansas.


----------



## nevanfox (Apr 3, 2009)

Bellingham, Washington.

We're even starting a furmeet now!  Right between Seattle and Vancouver, BC.  ^_^


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm from BayamÃ³n, Puerto Rico; so count me in as soon as possible!


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 4, 2009)

Indianapolis, Indiana. We need more furs in Indy.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 4, 2009)

I come from tropic death, known as Florida.


----------



## Juna (Apr 5, 2009)

Im from Prince Albert, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 5, 2009)

Chobaryu said:


> Kansas, northeast corner :> Well, for college.
> 
> Home is southeast Kansas.



me too! 

But live in northeast too


----------



## ilrak (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm from Salt Lake City, Utah. :>


----------



## Salrith (Apr 8, 2009)

Australia, Victoria, Melbourne here!
(Strictly speaking south of Melbourne, but it probably doesn't go that accurate hehehe)
There -- added my bit to the pile! *grins*


----------



## navyfox (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to live in Bremerton,WA now I live on the in Newport,OR.

Trying to meet new furs.


----------



## Kapoku (Apr 9, 2009)

Im in Billings, Montana^^


----------



## UnderDrag (Apr 9, 2009)

I lives in the great down under, New South Wales, Sydney.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 9, 2009)

Ooh, Sydney! I heard there was flooding there? (o was it more fires... go figure, one half of the country is/was on fire, the other half is flooding }:=8P)


----------



## Antimony (Apr 9, 2009)

I live in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## rknight (Apr 9, 2009)

Racine, WI
The City by the Lake


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

Lincon, Nebraska


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2009)

After a long count, I found that this list is up to 672. :>


----------



## Widontknow (Apr 11, 2009)

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 12, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo: Hyde Park, New York (USA)

As an edit:  I saw that .Ein. is listed as living in Hyde Park as well.  But when I tried to pull up their FA userpage it said there was no member by that name.  Was the account deleted?


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 12, 2009)

I live in Santa Fe, NM....it's so boring here .-.


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 13, 2009)

Cincinnati, Ohio, but I wish I lived in New York City.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 13, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> SSJ3Mewtwo: Hyde Park, New York (USA)
> 
> As an edit:  I saw that .Ein. is listed as living in Hyde Park as well.  But when I tried to pull up their FA userpage it said there was no member by that name.  Was the account deleted?



Perhaps Google, "Ein FurAffinity?" XD


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 13, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Perhaps Google, "Ein FurAffinity?" XD



I contacted an Ein, but he said he was not only not from Hyde Park, but also hadn't even heard of this thread.


----------



## Kittsy (Apr 13, 2009)

Count Kittsy another Utah, Salt Lake Cit...ician? Citycian?
Whatever xP


----------



## Shadow (Apr 14, 2009)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I contacted an Ein, but he said he was not only not from Hyde Park, but also hadn't even heard of this thread.



There's sure to be more than one. |D


----------



## Impious (Apr 14, 2009)

Sydney
New South Wales, Australia


----------



## cheets25 (Apr 14, 2009)

from boston, ma so i'm a masshole lol


----------



## Nignio (Apr 14, 2009)

Estado de MÃ©xico in Mexico (in case it wasnt obvious)


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 15, 2009)

USA.    
Sylvester, GA (Georgia)


----------



## Xorin (Apr 15, 2009)

Bay Area, California


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lexington, Kentucky myself- and I saw someone else was from there  color me a bit surprised xD


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 16, 2009)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## bitro (Apr 17, 2009)

I'am from Portugal and i guess iam the only one here , got to keep searching......


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh god, I'm a pain in the ass. I changed my name, could you adjust it? Pretty please?


----------



## Whipblade (Apr 17, 2009)

hrm well.. what the heck I live in Canada, Ontario.  ^_^


----------



## shen-po (Apr 18, 2009)

shen-po is in phoenix AZ


----------



## Pelzig (Apr 19, 2009)

Pelzig = NJ Shore


----------



## RebelSqurl (Apr 19, 2009)

RebelSqurl resides in South Texas


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 20, 2009)

Bullhead City, Arizona


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2009)

Have I really not posted here? o_0 I live in New Jersey.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 21, 2009)

California, US


----------



## DarkFireFox (Apr 21, 2009)

Cleveland<ohio<U.S.A


----------



## roland_perteev (Apr 21, 2009)

Tasmania, Australia.

Wow... now there's TWO of us!


----------



## frillykittydoll (Apr 21, 2009)

Mesa, Arizona


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 21, 2009)

Plano, TX


----------



## Jealousy (Apr 22, 2009)

I live just outside of Los Vegas.


----------



## Oroshi (Apr 23, 2009)

I live in BC. Chilliwack, B.C., to be exact.


----------



## Nara (Apr 23, 2009)

Continent: Europe 
Country: Poland
Cities: MilanÃ³wek/Tarnobrzeg/Warszawa


----------



## wolflette (Apr 23, 2009)

Name- Wolflette
Country- U.S.A
State- New york
City- Newburgh


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

I live in Florida in the town of Seffner


----------



## PhantomLion (Apr 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Added. ;D


 
Hey there, add me as well! Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States(obviously) XD the city is Horsham....it might change soon though, I'm homeless right now...so hopefully that will change for the better.


----------



## deanlaing123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Please add mee to the list

username is: deanlaing123
i live in europe
in scotland
in stirling

(that makes two ish)

So glad i found this section


----------



## Emperorpenguin (Apr 25, 2009)

Liguria, Italy!


----------



## Cats_Ninelives (Apr 26, 2009)

Meow, 

 I'm in Tucson, Az!


----------



## xXbreboiXx (Apr 27, 2009)

Mew!

Im in Burlington Vermont!


----------



## Spectre203 (Apr 28, 2009)

I live in Singapore.


----------



## GrayPaw (Apr 28, 2009)

Austin, TX here.  Message me on here or on the main site.


----------



## Bluflare (Apr 28, 2009)

I live in Columbia, South Carolina in the U.S.A


----------



## Liam (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm.... College is in Worcester, Mass, home is back north in New Hampshire....  Put whichever you feel is better.


----------



## Leostale (Apr 30, 2009)

Yo! Philippines Here..... Quezon city......


----------



## Lumnous (Apr 30, 2009)

Lumnous Wolfenheart, Europe, United Kingdom, Yorkshire


----------



## noodlescoop (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm like in portland right on the border of beaverton, in oregon


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2009)

Name- Zrcalo N. Sveta
Country- U.S.A
State- Arizona
City- Tempe


----------



## Havik (Apr 30, 2009)

Country - USA
State- Missouri
City- Crystal city
^^ please add


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 30, 2009)

Country- U.S.A.

State- Mississippi

City- Hernando


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 2, 2009)

Please add me to this, or tell me how to.

I'm in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## MattyK (May 2, 2009)

MattyK
Gloucester, England, UK.
Distinguishing Marks - Obsidian "Raindrop" Pendant on a Black Cord and an affinity for Hoodies/Tracksuit Trousers.


----------



## Beta Link (May 3, 2009)

How the heck did I miss this one?

Beta Link:
Suffolk County, New York, U.S.A.


----------



## Arctures (May 3, 2009)

<--- Orinda, CA at home, Santa Barbara, CA at school


----------



## slydude851 (May 3, 2009)

I live in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, USA


----------



## Krazoa (May 4, 2009)

I'm from England, Yorkshire ^^

Where I am, I haven't seen any furs 

put a paw up if you're around yorkshire ^^


----------



## Erewolf (May 4, 2009)

I'm in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada x3


----------



## Patton89 (May 4, 2009)

Add me please. 
Lets see.

European Union :
Finland, Oulu.

Heh. 
I doubt there are that many furries from Finland in here.


----------



## chronostempo (May 4, 2009)

Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## iBolt! (May 4, 2009)

I share the same city as Crazydog. Asheville, North Carolina =3


----------



## dedly1 (May 4, 2009)

Olympia washington


----------



## Asmiro (May 5, 2009)

Gambrills, MD.


----------



## Manefesto (May 6, 2009)

Abbotsford, BC


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2009)

Norfolk, ENGLAND


----------



## semjay (May 6, 2009)

I'm from Tempe, AZ - but I'll soon be moving to Phoenix, AZ. Not much of a move (a few miles and one town over) but still a move


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Sup, Sem? |D Whose Lion...V mask on left side of head...


----------



## Defcat (May 6, 2009)

Hey, if you wanna add me I'm in Granger Indiana which is in the US, tought that might have been obvious


----------



## QuixoticMutt (May 6, 2009)

My friend Evanswift (Bakersfield)


----------



## scooby32 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool, England.


----------



## Wulfshade (May 8, 2009)

Country: Finland
City: Tampere


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 8, 2009)

Saint Leonard, Maryland, here.


----------



## trez407 (May 8, 2009)

Orlando Florida,United States of America


----------



## Dodger S. (May 8, 2009)

I'm French, from Europe....
Is that possible I'm the only french? >_>


----------



## Seprakarius (May 9, 2009)

Chalk me down for Bel Air, Maryland.


----------



## Mangasama (May 9, 2009)

Kansas/U.S.A. Where we can literally PROVE the world is flat (as far as the eye can see)!


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 10, 2009)

This one lives in boise idaho. If you are interested in contacting me send me a pm and we can go from there! Thanks,
                                                 Scarred


----------



## Kuuten (May 12, 2009)

Add me to Virginia (Northern Neck)


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 12, 2009)

Put one more up for the Las Vegas valley (Henderson, technically, but no one knows where that is).


----------



## Phoenix Poe (May 12, 2009)

Ft. Lauderdale FL here!


----------



## Smusher6 (May 13, 2009)

Athol, Massachusetts

Nobody knows about this hick town. XD


----------



## Ruko (May 13, 2009)

Raleigh, NC


----------



## Arch Wolf (May 14, 2009)

Nassau County, Long Island, New York.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 15, 2009)

Ayr, Scotland ^-^


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2009)

Buffalo NY ^.^ 

I'm psyched there's one other here from Buffalo!


----------



## Iceyguy (May 15, 2009)

Im from Toronto Ontario


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2009)

Updated! |3


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Wiltshire, UK


----------



## donwolfani (May 17, 2009)

west TN, usa


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 17, 2009)

I think you missed in puttin Ayr next to my name in the scotland list ;-;


----------



## Arcadium (May 17, 2009)

I live in Berkley, MA. Which is right next to dighton and Taunton.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 18, 2009)

If its not too much trouble Shadow, can you put me back in New York? Floral Park/Queens area, i moved back. >.>;


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2009)

Dark Hawk said:


> I think you missed in puttin Ayr next to my name in the scotland list ;-;



Sorry, mistook that for being a mistyped, "Aye, Scotland" like being "Yes, I'm from Scotland."



DarkTalbain64 said:


> If its not too much trouble Shadow, can you put me back in New York? Floral Park/Queens area, i moved back. >.>;



Sure, it's no problem. ^^


----------



## Mozee (May 19, 2009)

Binghamton, New York here.


----------



## Zenof (May 19, 2009)

US, South Carolina - Myrtle Beach


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 19, 2009)

MontrÃ©al, QuÃ©bec here =)


----------



## Synapse (May 20, 2009)

Dallas, Texas here.


----------



## Kaamos (May 20, 2009)

Might as well join this list... Glendale, Arizona.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sorry, mistook that for being a mistyped, "Aye, Scotland" like being "Yes, I'm from Scotland."
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's no problem. ^^



Aye, ^-^ I see how you could have mistook that xD
Lmao and just for the record Havok Husky is also from Ayr so you could add him :3


----------



## Shadow (May 20, 2009)

Dark Hawk said:


> Aye, ^-^ I see how you could have mistook that xD
> Lmao and just for the record Havok Husky is also from Ayr so you could add him :3



Okay. |D


----------



## LittleHourGlass (May 22, 2009)

Regina sask


----------



## SeanxCross (May 23, 2009)

Really neat thread.

I bounce between Santa Fe, New Mexico and Portland, Oregon. Right now I'm in Santa Fe.


----------



## Sypher (May 23, 2009)

Im from Arizona Scottsdale


----------



## mortaltrickster (May 23, 2009)

portsmouth New Hampshire FA name is pansymoron13


----------



## antibus (May 23, 2009)

ooh this seems nifty, it's like a catalog of loval furs, awesome.

Canada: Alberta: Edmonton (millwoods )


----------



## Kairo Onyxpaw (May 26, 2009)

Fort Collins, Colorado. I'm all lonely here. I live in the closest thing to the middle of nowhere here...


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 26, 2009)

Add to that myself:

Illinois:
RedFox Nightfox (Chicago)


----------



## Tundru (May 27, 2009)

Windsor, Ontario


----------



## ShiroRaven (May 29, 2009)

I'm from Wetaskiwin,Alberta,Canada


----------



## Rumadai (May 29, 2009)

I'm from Indianapolis, Indiana, USA


----------



## Koray (Jun 15, 2009)

Insert me -again- at  Europe/Greece


----------

